# pumps



## easttexasplumb (Oct 13, 2010)

Who make the best circulating pumps and why.


----------



## knuckles (Dec 16, 2011)

I have rebuilt more PACO pumps then any other. Then again they seem to be the most common one i see.
B&G have a vibration and temperature monitor on there larger circ pumps to i think its called "I ALERT". Suppose to alert you of a failing condition by little blinking LEDs. I installed a couple and couldnt figure out what the little circut board looking thing was. I ended up actually reading the IOM for the pumps to figure it out.


----------



## GREENPLUM (Jul 27, 2008)

Best = Grundfos

Why = The guy at the supply house said so and its fine german steel


----------



## OldSchool (Jan 30, 2010)

Pumps ... All depends on what you want it to do and the price ...

Not much difference...

Armstrong .. B&G... Taco ... Wilo.. Grunfos


----------

